
Year in Search 2019 — Heroes - lawrenceyan
https://about.google/stories/year-in-search-2019/
======
notkid
This video made me cringe. I am not surprised to see a commercial
appropriating feel-good videos. Somehow, seeing especially Google do this
makes me feel more disappointed. They are just another big corporation. Maybe,
I believe they are capable of doing heroic stuff and I don't see them actually
doing it.

